# Gnome door



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Inspired by another member on this site (_Streamwinner_) who made a door like this for his mother in law, I made my own version. A big thanks goes out to _Streamwinner_ for the information that he provided in PM's about his version of the gnome door. Hope you like it.
Ken


----------



## oregoncarver (Jan 8, 2009)

Ken, love your Gnome door, I do miniature Gnomes. Will have to look at making larger items as well for Gnomes. How big is the door?

Arthur


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Kenbo, that is hilarious! I am absolutely going to have to make one for my wife's garden gnome. Aside from that, it is a very cool looking door. Where did you get the little lion's head from and how did you attach it to the wall?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

oregoncarver said:


> Ken, love your Gnome door, I do miniature Gnomes. Will have to look at making larger items as well for Gnomes. How big is the door?
> 
> Arthur


Thanks for the kind words. The door measures about 15" high X 10" wide.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

ACP said:


> Kenbo, that is hilarious! I am absolutely going to have to make one for my wife's garden gnome. Aside from that, it is a very cool looking door. Where did you get the little lion's head from and how did you attach it to the wall?


Thanks for the kinds words. I found the lion head door knocker at Lee Valley Tools. Here's the link. http://www.leevalley.com/hardware/page.aspx?c=1&p=41890&cat=3,43520,43521,43559
I attached the door to the wall by cutting a keyhole in the back of the door and hanging it off of a screw on the wall. Whenever I need to cut the grass, I can grab the lion ring, lift the door off of its mounting screw and trim the grass without worrying about damaging the door.
Ken


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Ken, cool little project. I like the lions head too and it seems as if it has the added bonus of functionality. Good job!

John


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Great project, Ken! My wife was checking that one out over my shoulder. She liked it, too. 

Good thinking to make it easy to move for cutting the grass. I would cringe at the thought of a weed eater taking a bite out of it.

You always impress.

Rob


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Ken,

That is awesome!!! I may have to make one of those once a get a little time.

Very cool project. Where are you going to use it?


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Im kinda a scardy cat when it comes to miniature people. I would trap the gnome in and brick up that doorway!!! Cool door knocker and hardware.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

PTownSubbie said:


> Very cool project. Where are you going to use it?


Where you see it in the picture, is where it goes. I mounted it against the wall of my house on the pathway to the backyard. I've received a lot of compliments on it.
Ken


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

HA! :laughing: That's clever! I've never seen such a thing...Gnome sweet gnome?! Great project... Now the gnome's can get in and out with letting all the cool air out...and they don't have to stand on each other to reach the door knob...


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Suhweeeeeeeeeeeeet roflmao


----------



## berandor (Jun 7, 2009)

your gnome door is inspiring!!


----------



## Sabres78 (Jul 9, 2008)

TheRecklessOne said:


> ... Now the gnome's can get in and out with letting all the cool air out...and they don't have to stand on each other to reach the door knob...


LMAO :lol: 

Great little project Ken.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice Ken! Excelent workmanship!

I made one of those once,,,,,,,,,,,,,, it started out as a full size door, but I had to trim a little off one side to get it square,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and then a little off another side to get it square,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and,,, well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, you know the rest of the story.


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

Streamwinner made a door for his MIL? I don't even like that mine knows where I live, much less want to build her a door... j/k


----------



## MackLuster77 (Jun 3, 2009)

Any shots with a close-up of the door texture?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Fredonia2k said:


> Any shots with a close-up of the door texture?


I'll see what I can do about posting some.
Ken


----------



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

I like it quite a bit. I may have to make one, and then go gnome hunting.


----------

